# Audi RS4 (B8) Sprint Blue..



## Lewis_ (Jun 29, 2013)

Finally had a chance today to finally give the RS4 some attention, only had it a few weeks! Therefore more driving and less cleaning!

It's a 64 reg finished in Sprint Blue which is an 'exclusive' Audi colour, I think the colour really does the car justice!

Onto the cleaning.. (Heavy Autofinesse content haha!)

* Washed the wheels using AF lather followed by a hit of AF Iron Out
* Body cleaned using a combination of AF lather and avalanche and citrus 
power used with a soft detailing brush for the tricky areas such as badges 
and grills
* Dried of using a metro vac sidekick and various drying towels
* Clayed entire car using AF clay and glide, wasn't too much picked up 
* Applied AF ultra glaze.. 2nd time using this product and found it worked
nicely
* Followed up using my favourite combination of paint protection.. AF tough 
coat topped with AF Illusion
* Glass cleaned using AF crystal 
* Gave the wheels a quick polish with some AF tripple
* Tyres dressed with Megs Endurance dressing
* Exhaust cleaned with WD40 and polished up with some Autosol metal
polish, came up nicely!

Here are the results.. (Apologies for the crap photography!)















Thanks for taking the time to look! :thumb::wave:


----------



## kings.. (Aug 28, 2007)

lovely car and practical too! well done.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

What a sexy little thing, full of want over here


----------



## Streeto (Apr 3, 2008)

That is one sexy ****ing car...very nice. Good work too. Enjoy!!!!


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Oh i so want that car right now, that is a serious bit of kit


----------



## Dode (Jun 13, 2013)

Very nice mate. Are the wheels silver and also not diamond cut?


----------



## Lewis_ (Jun 29, 2013)

Dode said:


> Very nice mate. Are the wheels silver and also not diamond cut?


Yeah the wheels are silver, for some reason they look dark in some of the photos! Might just be the lack of light! As to the wheels being diamond cut I'm not entirely sure..


----------



## Nick-ST (Mar 4, 2013)

Wow what a car! Love it!


----------



## Anzafin (May 18, 2008)

I love the new RS4 :argie:.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Great car and fantastic tidy up, thank you for posting 

Any interior shots?


----------



## Lewis_ (Jun 29, 2013)

MDC250 said:


> Great car and fantastic tidy up, thank you for posting
> 
> Any interior shots?


Not yet I'm afraid I will try and sort some out as well as some engine bay shots!


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Audi make the best looking estates for sure


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Stunning car fella:argie: I dream of one day having an RS Audi.


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

Very very nice swap for a corsa


----------



## torkertony (Jan 9, 2013)

MDC250 said:


> Audi make the best looking estates for sure


Couldn't agree more. And very nice motor. Fair play to ya :thumb:


----------



## boost monster (Jul 19, 2013)

Your car is stunning and I really like the silver wheels. I wish it was mine,I should have done better at school!!


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

What a beast of a machine. Love Audi RS models 

Sutty.


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

Stunning motor, lovely job


----------



## PaulBen (Nov 10, 2012)

Dream car :argie:


----------



## Kirkyworld (Jan 12, 2014)

Fabulous motor


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

thats a monster:thumb: great colour too:argie:


----------



## Dode (Jun 13, 2013)

Lewis_ said:


> Yeah the wheels are silver, for some reason they look dark in some of the photos! Might just be the lack of light! As to the wheels being diamond cut I'm not entirely sure..


If they are diamond cut you would see bare metal as such.


----------



## andyrst (Apr 6, 2009)

That is stunning


----------



## luke w (Dec 11, 2012)

Mmmmmmmm..........


----------



## Bigoggy (Sep 1, 2014)

Oh my lordy lordy lordy, crisis moment !!!!


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Best car, best colour, terrific finish. Nuff respect!:thumb::argie:

Ben


----------



## scoobyboy1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Dream car right there:argie: plenty of power, AWD and enough room in the back to put the dog in, or a trip to the tip on the weekend to get rid of some rubbish!!!


----------



## davo3587 (May 9, 2012)

Awesome car, the grim reaper in disguise.


----------



## stevehayward90 (Nov 24, 2013)

Awesome car and looks like you've done a good job keeping it tidy! Looking forward to seeing the interior too!


----------



## Mini devil (May 4, 2014)

BEAUTIFUL! stunning car!


----------



## Rich.2211 (Mar 17, 2014)

That is a thing of sheer beauty. Thank you for posting it up!


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Awesome. 34 million times nicer in Avant guise.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Absolutely stunning pal, mega colour choice too! I love the silver wheels, I really think they look 100% better than darker wheels as you can see all the definition in the design, and I like it when you can see the rear barrels and how clean they are.

Mega want for an RS4, love the fast estate.


----------



## jam3s (Nov 25, 2010)

I agree the blue really looks nice on these cars, I looked at buying the saloon RS4 but ended up with the E92 M3 as one come up with a good spec. Still need to scratch my RS4 itch at some point tho !


----------



## hovnojede (Aug 9, 2012)

I like that you went with silver wheels and paint matched satin bumper trims! Absolutely great combo. I love RS Avants. <3


----------



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

Amazing car mate! the new rs4 is a thing of beauty. Wish I could afford one!


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

If you don't want the car I will take it off your hands  LOL


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Bloody lovely car!


----------



## Lewis_ (Jun 29, 2013)

Thanks for all the comments chaps! :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks amazing:thumb:


----------



## waxtrucker (Mar 21, 2014)

What a beauty :thumb:


----------



## PAH (Sep 1, 2014)

This is a beautiful car, looks incredible in the blue!


----------

